# Suspicious App Activity.....



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK....this is NOT the first time this has happened....and I'm starting to think Uber is up to no good.

(I know. You can't be shocked. lol)

Here's the thing.

When I get home, I put my Ipad next to me with the rider app showing me online.

All of the sudden, I look at the Ipad...with the 'Set PICKUP Location' pin right on me....and the app is saying: 

"No UberX Available"  (My car icon disappears from the rider app)

I look at my phone....still shows me online...no PING, no SILENT ride request, NADA.

This lasts for about 15 seconds....hmmmm.....then, all of the sudden, my car icon appears back on the Rider App.

Did Uber just 'Ghost Ping' me? Trying to mess with my 'acceptance rate'? 

I don't know what to think.....this has happened numerous times now.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Happened to me once while driving, I saw the blue dot, but no car trailing. Pulled over closed both apps and relaunched, all was well. Maybe a gps signal strength issue.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

it's lag, I get a ping on driver app meanwhile phone for rider app lags and my car disappears. That is what happens when they're 200k drivers at once.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

HiFareLoRate said:


> it's lag, I get a ping on driver app meanwhile phone for rider app lags and my car disappears. That is what happens when they're 200k drivers at once.


But that's my point....I'm not getting a PING. My car is OFF the map for 15 seconds....like I'm getting a ping, but don't hear it or see it!


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

You're possibly living in a dead zone. Your 4G or LTE can't connect properly once switched off and on from your wifi.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I've noticed that if I login to the partner app on my phone then to the rider app on my PC that the phone goes offline. You may not be able to login concurrently on both.


----------

